# cleaning



## colorpro (Nov 29, 2008)

here's the nasty...I'll definitely be soaking a while!!


----------



## colorpro (Nov 29, 2008)

and  as far as this lip...it looks like a screw on?? I saw another post from here in 2005 with the same bottle but a different crown top lip...any one who can tell me the difference?


----------



## treasurekidd (Nov 29, 2008)

I agree - fill it with bleach and hot water and let it sit for a week. That stuff will soak right off. Nice bottle by the way!


----------

